
Why No Padlock? - spking
https://www.whynopadlock.com
======
iqonik
Thanks, this is very useful. Would be good to be able to set this in pingdom
and for you to return a 500 error when something is wrong. Like a healthcheck
for SSL certs :-)....I think I'd pay for that too.

------
th0br0
I find it hilarious that the webpage itself gets no padlock + doesn't pass its
own tests...

------
th0br0
I find it hilarious that the webpage itself gets no padlock + doesn't pass its
own tests...

